# Red Cub Cadet from late 70's /early 80's



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone out there have a red Cub Cadet from the late 70's or early 80's? I was looking at a Cub Cadet book at the bookstore, and saw a picture of some, made near the end of the IH years. I have seen some older yellow/cream ones, but never a red one in person. Just curious.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Lots of Red Cub cadets out there !! some of the best ever made and hold their value...is there a particular model you are looking at? i think they were produced late in 70's thru late 80's when IH still owned them

Ducati


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

When did IH drop the line? I always thought it was in the 70's??


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Red Cub adets*

Ingersoll444 When Cub cadet became its own company from 1981 to1985 they still produced Red Cubs to be sold at IH dealers until the Case IH merger So the last year of the RED Cub cadet production is 1985 the 1981 to 85 models will have a tripple C emblem on them instead of the IH emblem on the front Grill. The Cub Cadet corporation was owened Jointly by MTD and IH from 1981 until 1985 when MTD became the sole owner of the Cub Cadet corporation


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a red cub cadet. Model 782. It's a 1981 model and is one of the last IH cadets produced.
http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/2848876/34757825.jpg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks You learn something new every day


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

ducati996,

I am not looking for anything in particular, just was curious. They look cool though, different. 

Big Dog, that loook nice.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I bought it new from our local IH dealer. My dad used to deal with the current owner's dad, and later, the current owner. They have to be one of the oldest IH dealers in the state. (or whatever they call themselves now) They have a great parts dept. and helpful staff. They still sell the new cub cadet lines as well as Kubota & some others. Along with the Case IH / New Holland full size lines.


----------

